# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  cd za rode (ponocna ideja)

## stray_cat

kako nama kronicno nedostaju cd-ovi sa hrvatskim djecijim pjesmicama koji ne zvuce ko da pjevaju gluhe svinje predlazem da roda organizira nesto kao snimanje cd-a sa djecijim pjesmicama i da recimo poznati pjevaci i pjevacice otpjevaju svako po pjesmicu pa da je lova od prodaje namjenjena rodi

ajmo sad svi fimo potpisat ovu ideju pa je mozemo prodat pod peticiju

----------


## Luna Rocco

Jaaaaaaaaaaako mi se sviđa ideja!! :D  :D

----------


## wildflower

ideja je zgodna, ali ovo



> kronicno nedostaju cd-ovi sa hrvatskim djecijim pjesmicama koji ne zvuce ko da pjevaju gluhe svinje


bas me zanima, *stray cat*, koje to tako lose cd-ove vi imate. jer mi imamo doma prekonekoliko novijih naslova s djecjim pjesmicama na hrvatskom i svi zvuce super, pa cak i meni koja imam odlican sluh i nesto formalnog glazbenog obrazovanja.

----------


## stray_cat

pa onda reci kaj je dobro, mi imamo neke zagrebacke malisane, pa onda imam nesto di neki klinci imaju prepjev disney pjesama di gostuje i gobac i meni je to uzas

----------


## haribo

Ideja je super! :D

----------


## Irena001

A da se mi sve skupimo i odpjevamo nešto   :Laughing:  
(šala, šala)
Dobra ideja, samo financiski :? Sve i da se skupe zvjezde i zvjezdice i odluče to napravit humanitarno, iznajmljivanje studia te ljudi je dosta skupo.
Ali tko zna, javit će se iskusne rode  :Heart:

----------


## Bomballurina

> pa onda reci kaj je dobro, mi imamo neke zagrebacke malisane, pa onda imam nesto di neki klinci imaju prepjev disney pjesama di gostuje i gobac i meni je to uzas




Meni su to odlični cedeovi! I daleko mi je bolje kad djeca pjevaju dječje pjesmice nego poznati pjevači!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Glasam za, ali iz iskustva (čitaj Laura) znam da je puno bolje kada pjevaju djeca!
Pa u Hr ima toliko dječjih zborova, neka svaki otpjeva po jednu pjesmicu ili neka ustupe jednu već snimljenu,...

----------


## Maxime

Mozda bi bila ideja da se CD snimi da bi se prikupili novci za Rodu? Ako se rado u dobrotvornom projektu nema troskova a prilozi bi Rodi sigurno dobro dosli  :/

----------


## Irena001

> Mozda bi bila ideja da se CD snimi da bi se prikupili novci za Rodu? Ako se rado u dobrotvornom projektu nema troskova a prilozi bi Rodi sigurno dobro dosli  :/


ovo je super :D

----------


## stray_cat

> stray_cat prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa onda reci kaj je dobro, mi imamo neke zagrebacke malisane, pa onda imam nesto di neki klinci imaju prepjev disney pjesama di gostuje i gobac i meni je to uzas
> 
> 
> m
> 
> 
> ...


ja to imam u originalu pa mi je to na hrvatskom di klinci urlaju imalo rezultat sebastianovo plakanje

zapravo imam i na nizozemskom i na engleskom, i jedino hrvatska varijanta zvuci koma. najgore mi je di mali solisti pjevaju, a ne mogu skupit 3 tona da zvuci ok, ko da su klinci koji pjevaju solo birani prek znjore

samo zbog toga mi je palo na pamet da se angaziraju pjevacice i pjevaci ali naravno da bi bilo savrseno da pjesme otpjevaju djeca ali djeca koja imaju sluha

meni nije simpaticno bezsluho pjevanje pa kao simpaticno je jer to rade djeca, meni je to koma

kad vec pricamo o disney-u, kak vama zvuce hrvatske sinkronizacije disney-a? ja sam se zgrozila kad sam to cula, pa to je uvreda za crtane filmove kako je to napravljeno

----------


## Bomballurina

Sad si me zbunila. Mislim, ja nemam nikakvo muzičko obrazovanje, sluh mi je prosječan, ali taj cede Diznijev mi je super, klinci mi odlično pjevaju! Što se crtića tiče, možda aranžman nije tako bogat kao u originalu, ali mi je isto okej.

----------


## Ancica

Ja sam u kampu sa stray - vise volim (a i moji klinci mislim) djecje pjesme koje pjevaju (odrasli) djecji pjevaci, dobri naravno.

Interesantno mi je kako na engleskom imam samo CDove s djecjim pjesmama koje pjevaju (kvalitetni) djecji pjevaci dok na hrvatskom nemam nista osim djecjih zborova (koji su mi srednja zalost kaj se muzike tice - al dobri za deracinu) jer nemrem nac nist drugo.

----------


## flower

nama su favoriti Tratincice - rijecki zbor...

a otkud nam garancija da cemo snimiti cd koji ce se svidjati vama... 8)

----------


## wildflower

nama su, recimo, zagrebacki malisani odlicni (moje malo dijete osobito uziva u djecjim glasovima). imamo nekoliko njihovih cd-a, i jos neke od drugih djecjih zborova iz hrvatske i svi (meni) zvuce super. a od cd-ova s odraslim pjevacima, imamo npr. onaj vrlo popularni od jacquesa houdeka, 'kad si sretan', pa djecje pjesme od arsena dedica, pa soundtrack jednog djecjeg mjuzikla na hrvatskom itd...

tog disneya, kojeg svi spominjete, nemamo, pa ne bih mogla o tome nista reci.

----------


## sorciere

ajmo se vratit na oriđiđi ideju snimanja cd-a, bez komentiranja kako se kome sviđa neki cd. 

ideja je super, a sad bi bilo dobro predložit pjevačice, pjevače, i pjesmice koje vaša djeca najrađe slušaju. pratnja mogu biti dječji zborovi (razni, ne samo razvikani), a kad se složi koncepcija - može se žicati neki studio za snimanje.   :Grin:  

npr. zdenka vučković je svojevremeno snimila zeku i potočić   :Grin:  

a na kraju cd-a bi bilo zgodno da svi zajedno otpjevaju jednu pjesmicu... al me pucaju ideje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Jel' se to netko nudi za organizaciju? Kontaktiranje željenih zvijezda, dogovaranje termina snimanja, financiranje, dizajn omota, distribuciju...  :Cekam:  

CD-i se vrlo lako sprže pa se bojim da bi zarada bila nikakva, pogotovo ako usporedimo s trudom koji je potreban da se dobije gotovoi proizvod.

----------


## sorciere

ako cijena cd-a bude pristupačna - neće se (toliko) pržiti. 

mogao bi se kao pokrovitelj uključiti i grad (zg ali i ostali), u smislu da nabave određenu količinu za vrtiće i slično... 

možda ima koja mama u marketinškoj agenciji da i s te strane bude popraćen...

imamo i mame novinarke koje mogu malo promovirati po novinama...

itd... 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dorotea24

Osječki zbor Zumbići ne samo da je najbolji u cijeloj Hrvatskoj nego je pobijedio i na svjetskom natjecanju dječjih zborova pa eto prijedloga, a pošto mi je glazba i struka slobodno ću reći da su zaista prevrhunski. No druga je stvar koliko bi se zaista isplatila prodaja.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> 


Potpisujem   :Razz:

----------


## zrinka

meni su 'dubrovacki malisani' bas dobri

 :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Dakle, ja stvarno nemam ništa protiv ideje, simpatična mi je, 
ALI 
voljela bih da se umjesto ovog 



> predlazem da *roda* organizira nesto kao snimanje cd-a


odgovori na ovo



> Jel' se to netko nudi za organizaciju?

----------


## apricot

MP  :Klap:

----------


## wildflower

> ajmo se vratit na oriđiđi ideju snimanja cd-a, bez komentiranja kako se kome sviđa neki cd.


zasto ne komentirati cd-ove? pa ovdje iznesena ideja je i nastala na osnovi zakljucka pokretacice topica o nedostatku kvalitetne glazbe za djecu na hrvatskom.
ponavljam da je ideja zgodna i mislim da bi takav cd naisao na interes (o izvedivosti ideje i isplativosti neka razglabaju znalci, ja ne bih). ali cinjenica je da na hrvatskom trzistu trenutno IMA dobrih cd-ova s pjesmama za djecu, a iz prvog posta neupuceni mogu samo zakljuciti suprotno.

----------


## stray_cat

moguce je da ja imam gnjus cd-dove ali stvarno su svi djecije urlikanje, sa solistima koji falsaju a muzicka pratnja je onak mca mca ko gazerski bend za svadbu

bila bih zahvalna kad bi mi cure koje imaju ok cd-ove javile kaj i di da kupim

i dalje mislim da bi se mogao snimiti cd od kojeg bi prihod isao u korist rode

----------


## Mukica

ja sam se prvo odusevila s idejom, a onda nakon sto su neke cure napisale kak ce ih svi przit i tak dilat okolko skuzila da je to fakat previse posla za slab rezultat

----------


## stray_cat

ja mogu obecat da cu samo taj cd svoj djeci kupovat ko rodjendanski-bozicni poklon

muki, javim na privat kog mozda ja mogu iskopat da u to uleti, samo nemrem to vodit jer me nema u zg

mozemo recimo sastavit listu pjesmica koje bi na cd?

----------


## Sanja

Što se tiče dječjih pjesama koje pjevaju poznati, postoji cd s hrvatskim tradicijskim uspavankama u izvedbi Putokaza i aranžmanu Elvisa Stanića.

A što se tiče zborova, sjećam se da su Zvjezdice nekad (a možda i još uvijek?) pobjeđivale na međunarodnim natjecanjima zborova, iz njih su izašle neke od najpoznatijih hrvatskih pjevačica (one koje bi sad možda trebale snimati taj famozni cd   :Grin:  ) i nekako mi je nevjerojatno da ti klinci baš toliko loše pjevaju. Nisam ih čula jako dugo, ali ipak...

----------


## Goga40

Ideja nije loša. Istina, meni (a pogotovu Lovri) više bi se svidjelo da dječje pjesme pjevaju djeca (i dječji zborovi).

Mi redovito slušamo kazete dječjeg zbora Zaro.
Kupili smo ih onda kada su izdane (91., 97. i 98.). Novija izdanja nismo potražili na vrijeme, a brzo se rasprodaju.

Pretpostavljam kako u svakom gradu gdje RODA ima podružnicu postoji dječji zbor. Pretpostavljam da snimaju i objavljuju te snimke.
Možda bi bilo jednostavnije zamoliti ih da ustupe snimku jedne svoje pjesme za kompilacijski CD udruge RODA.

----------


## ina66

postoji još jedan odličan CD u baš ovakvoj izvedbi što se spominje u prvom postu. autor je Jerko Rošin, pjevaju poznati (mahom) splitski pjevači - Oliver, Gibonni, Giuliano, Tedi Spalato... + dječji zbor Abrakadabrići, a zove se Čudnovate pjesmice
toplo preporučam zainteresiranima

----------


## Goga40

> ja sam se prvo odusevila s idejom, a onda nakon sto su neke cure napisale kak ce ih svi przit i tak dilat okolko skuzila da je to fakat previse posla za slab rezultat


Ne vjerujem da bi se takav CD pržio. Pa to bi baš bilo bljak!
Ako niste sigurni u isplativost, možete započeti s pretprodajom. Mi bismo naručili barem 4 komada, jer kako je netko napisao to bi bio izvrstan poklon.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Pa u Hr ima toliko dječjih zborova, neka svaki otpjeva po jednu pjesmicu ili neka ustupe jednu već snimljenu,...





> Pretpostavljam kako u svakom gradu gdje RODA ima podružnicu postoji dječji zbor. Pretpostavljam da snimaju i objavljuju te snimke.
> Možda bi bilo jednostavnije zamoliti ih da ustupe snimku jedne svoje pjesme za kompilacijski CD udruge RODA.


Eto, isto razmišljamo, samo sada treba naći nekoga tko bi se tog posla i ulovio.

I ja mislim da bi ukoliko bude neka normalna cijena (ma šta to značilo) da se ne bi toliko pržilo. Pa neka svaka forumašica kupi samo jedan... i to je već nešto.

----------


## pepi

> Ja sam u kampu sa stray - vise volim (a i moji klinci mislim) djecje pjesme koje pjevaju (odrasli) djecji pjevaci, dobri naravno.


A Žak?Prošle godine je snimio dječje pjesme.CD nije loš, a on ima dobar glas.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Nama su jedini koje svo volimo, a to znači da meni i MM-u ne para uši : Stričeki i gljive, i ovim postom se još jednom zahvaljujem *tateku* koji nam je dao snimku na kazeti pa smo mi to onda prebacili na CD

----------


## tatek

> Nama su jedini koje svo volimo, a to znači da meni i MM-u ne para uši : Stričeki i gljive, i ovim postom se još jednom zahvaljujem *tateku* koji nam je dao snimku na kazeti pa smo mi to onda prebacili na CD


Molim, molim!

Jos da postoje jos neki rokeri koji snimaju za djecu bilo bi super ...
Mi rado slusamo u autu Stampedo, Vedran voli Dinamovu navijacku himnu od Pipsa ...   :Grin:  
A od "klasicne" djecje muzike zaista nema nista bolje od CD-a "Zeko i potocic" u davnom izdanju Jugotona (nabavljivo u Croatia Records): Uz Zeku i potocica tu su i "Tata, kupi mi auto ...", "Macak" i jos desetak evergreena koji i danas zvuce superiorno.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kod nas nije problem F. neg naša dražesna curica kojoj čim pustimo nešto što nisu glupe dječje pjesme počnje gnjaviti sa stražnjeg sica.
No, valjda bu i ona odrasla.

----------


## brigita2

> A Žak?Prošle godine je snimio dječje pjesme.CD nije loš, a on ima dobar glas.


Njegov CD su stavili u vrtiću na jednoj fešti i totalno me razočarao.  Previše ozbiljno i tugaljivo. Klinci s Ribnjaka i Trešnjevački mališani to puno veselije, brže pjevaju. Žaka klinci nisu uopće šljivili, niko nije ništa pjevao, a uz Trešnjevačke moji klinci jako vole pjevati.

----------


## apricot

Naravno, ja ću biti dežurna baba-roga (a tko bi drugi) i stopirati dalje zagrijavanje za ovu ideju.
Iako RODA apsolutno nije zainteresirana za ovakvo što, jako smo zahvalni što pokušavate pronaći način za pomoć bilo koje vrste.

Međutim, naši kapaciteti su usmjereni na neke sasvim druge aktivnosti...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Jooj, sto sve treba da se ovakav projekt realizira!! A jos ako bi se nastojalo napraviti kvalitetnije od postojeceg. Hm, koliko bi tu donatora trebalo biti.  :/

----------


## Anita-AZ

Apri je to sredila kratkim postupkom.   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Naravno, ja ću biti dežurna baba-roga (a tko bi drugi) i stopirati dalje zagrijavanje za ovu ideju.
> Iako RODA apsolutno nije zainteresirana za ovakvo što, jako smo zahvalni što pokušavate pronaći način za pomoć bilo koje vrste.
> 
> Međutim, naši kapaciteti su usmjereni na neke sasvim druge aktivnosti...


uništavačica entuzijazma!   :Razz:

----------


## Dia

> Jooj, sto sve treba da se ovakav projekt realizira!! A jos ako bi se nastojalo napraviti kvalitetnije od postojeceg. Hm, koliko bi tu donatora trebalo biti.  :/


znam ja, radila u diskografskoj kuci i tonskom studiju

----------


## Maruška

> postoji još jedan odličan CD u baš ovakvoj izvedbi što se spominje u prvom postu. autor je Jerko Rošin, pjevaju poznati (mahom) splitski pjevači - Oliver, Gibonni, Giuliano, Tedi Spalato... + dječji zbor Abrakadabrići, a zove se Čudnovate pjesmice
> toplo preporučam zainteresiranima


_Posteljica plava_ rules!  :D

----------


## apricot

I Tuča na tanjuru!

----------


## Maja

Jan je LLLLUUDDD za tučom na tanjuru!

----------


## apricot

Koji dobar CD! Nema boljeg na našem tržištu!

A mi danas Orku upisujemo u Zagrebačke mališane.
Pa nek se netko usudi reći nešto protiv njih.

----------


## tanja_b

Hoće li se onda i Orka derati "U maaalu nam škoooluuu ideeem jaaaaa"   :Laughing:  
Andrej odvaljuje na tu pjesmu (dijete koje pjeva solo tako se dere da je upravo smiješno).

----------


## mendula

> A mi danas Orku upisujemo u Zagrebačke mališane.


Čestitam!

----------

